
Qt for Python is coming to a computer near you - btashton
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/04/13/qt-for-python-is-coming-to-a-computer-near-you/
======
mherrmann
Shameless plug for my open source library fbs [1]. It lets you create PyQt and
PySide apps in minutes, not months.

[1]: [https://github.com/mherrmann/fbs](https://github.com/mherrmann/fbs)

~~~
sametmax
God we need this. The packaging part is dearly needed, even without qt.

------
Waterluvian
The title and first two paragraphs are really quite unhelpful.

From what I can tell:

\- PySide2 (the LGPL Python bindings for Qt 5) is being renamed "Qt for
Python"

\- There might be some new support provided that wasn't before. Not sure, the
post isn't clear.

\- There might be added engineering effort being thrown behind the project.
Not sure, the post isn't clear.

~~~
pzone
Yeah, seems like this is a renaming announcement? I thought pyside was
relatively well supported by the Qt foundation given how many applications
depend on it.

------
olskool
I was using PyQT with good success at a major aerospace company a dozen years
ago. Is this post promising some major improvement or just a rebranding?

~~~
zokier
Bit of history: Back when Nokia owned Qt and tried to make it their mobile
sdk, Python was in their vision as The high level application programming
language. To accomplish that and provide unified licensing, they attempted to
buy PyQt, but ultimately couldn't get into agreement with Riverside. So Nokia
said, fuck it, we'll make our own with blackjack and hookers, and PySide was
born. When Nokia then shifted to Microsofts bed, PySide project mostly died
out.

Now it seems that Qt company has picked up the PySide project again and as
part of the revival are rebranding from PySide2 to Qt for Python, which seems
sensible both to avoid the baggage associated with the PySide name and make
the branding bit more clear; the PySide name wasn't really that great to begin
with.

~~~
zokier
Found this email thread that gives you the official story about PySide2:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pyside-
dev/pqwzngAGL...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pyside-
dev/pqwzngAGLWE)

------
giancarlostoro
What I really want to know is if this means first class Python support in Qt
Creator?

------
hatsunearu
I've been using PyQt and it has C++-like bindings with minimal effort put in
to make it Pythonic. Is this new thing going to be more Pythonic?

------
ahartmetz
*Qt, pronounced "cute". QT is QuickTime.

~~~
muzika
That was originally the case, but many (most?) people pronounce it “QT” these
days.

~~~
oneweekwonder
Sure pronounce it Q.T(Cu'te). but write it as Qt. Google QT and you will see
all the branding and naming is "Qt-toolkit".

Just because most are wrong; does it make it right?

